# an herb to induce labor?



## awfulestes (Apr 27, 2005)

Is there any herb to feed rabbits to induce labor?


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I feed my girls raspberry leaves in the growing season, before and after kindling, its supposed to be good for pregnant humans so I figure it'll help rabbits too. Some breeds or individual does kindle later than others. My Flemish doe can go 32-35 days, mini rex 29-31, so wait and see a bit. Its far worse having them born too soon than cooking a bit longer.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes, there are ways to induce labor without injecting Oxytocin. However, these methods are to be used *ONLY* if you are absolutely certain that the doe is overdue.

Gently massaging the doe's belly for at least 5 minutes will cause the doe to produce natural oxytocin which, in turn, induces labor. You can also place the doe in with a buck and allow him to mount her, but not to make contact. Be prepared... the kits are usually born within 5 minutes after!

Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/
Chairperson, ARBA Commercial Department Committee


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Pat, how can a buck mount a doe without making contact with her. Are you talking about genital contact? How do you prevent that if he's mounting her? Just trying to learn something here.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Laura Jensen said:


> Pat, how can a buck mount a doe without making contact with her. Are you talking about genital contact? How do you prevent that if he's mounting her? Just trying to learn something here.


There are two ways of doing this:

1. Every time the buck "mounts" her, just push him off before he can do anything. 

2. Hold the doe with her rear end toward the buck. Keep one hand underneath the doe *and covering her genitals.* 

It's the actual act of mounting that triggers the natural oxytocin. On some rabbits, just stroking the fur the wrong way may work.

Pat Lamar


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe some chastity underwear for the buck or doe like they actually market for show dogs? The oxytocin stimulation by mammary rub is listed in human medicine as well.


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

Someone said lavender and parsley does the trick.


----------



## awfulestes (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks. I think everything is fine but I can't believe this big red doe only had five babies and one is a very tiny runt. I just found out she was older than I first thought and over produced for a long time. Had someone feel her and nothing was in the belly. I will not breed her again because she had a hard time . It took her 2 days to kindle altogether. I may go ahead and find some herbs suggested and feed her just to help her feel better.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

http://homepage.sunrise.ch/homepage/pglaus/apothekee.htm


----------

